# catch & release or eat



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

So for those of you fishing the Red or Sheyene near Fargo do you eat the keepers or release? I have never fished it but now have a 5 yr old who wants to fish more and thought it would be a nice close trip and then didn't know if people eat them. I have always heard the water isn't very clean that you wouldn't want to eat them. Then the next time I hear how it is all sediment and the water is very clean. Which is it?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NDTracer said:


> So for those of you fishing the Red or Sheyene near Fargo do you eat the keepers or release? I have never fished it but now have a 5 yr old who wants to fish more and thought it would be a nice close trip and then didn't know if people eat them. I have always heard the water isn't very clean that you wouldn't want to eat them. Then the next time I hear how it is all sediment and the water is very clean. Which is it?


The sedimentation make the river "dirty" or "unclean". I've always been told that it's a very clearn river when compared to all in the nation as a whole.

Eat it up, enjoy.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Eat 'em up

You are right, the sediment makes it dirty as heck, but it is clean as a whistle pollutant-wise.

Those 1-2 lb cats fry up great!


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Is that John S? If so nice to see you this is Clint S. I haven't talked to you since college and our trip out west to shoot pheasants.


----------

